# Room Design Tricks & Harv's Island Rant



## ChrisNewLeaf (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi all, just wanted to share a trick I use when designing rooms. Often I need to visualise a concept before creating it, and Harv's island is great for this. Flying over allows you to place unlimited items from anything you have unlocked in your catalog to see how certain rooms can look before going through the effort of actually obtaining all the items, which can take time due to ordering, crafting etc.

On your own island, assuming you have the fully upgraded house, the main room is 8x8, the back and side rooms are 6x6, and the upstairs and basement are 6 (vertically) by 10 (horizontally). I know there are a lot of complaints about this, which I agree with, given the space we had in new leaf. I do wish we had the option of how big the rooms were to satisfy both parties of the room size debate!

But bizarrely, Harv's islands rooms..... do not match the room size in your house. I legit have no idea why they would do this, because it shows that they COULD have made the room sizes in the actual town bigger but just didn't want to, but also it does make designing annoying (if you use this trick).

For most rooms there is a hack for this: simply fill the space you know you cannot occupy with plain wooden end tables (or any furniture that is 1x1) so you can only work with the space you would actually have. BUT for the upstairs and downstairs, the real rooms on your island are two squares wider than Harv's rooms! There isn't really anything you can do about this other than making a mental not to experiment further back on your own island.

Does anyone else use this trick or have anything to add?

PS while on the topic, any villagers you summon to harv's island allows you to unlock their posters without needing amiibo


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 10, 2020)

You could also set up some simple panels in order to mark out the dimensions of the smaller rooms. Fake walls always help if you need to visualize.


----------



## ceribells (Jun 10, 2020)

I do something similar, but more for general aesthetic than actually layout. Trying out wallpapers and flooring together, seeing how different colors of different sets mesh or don't. And I figure out the details of arrangement and finishing touches back at my house.

That's really odd about the dimensions of Harv's house though. I can't figure out any reason to do that, other than more room for decorating for photos? But why not let us have more room to decorate our actual house then?


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Jun 10, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> You could also set up some simple panels in order to mark out the dimensions of the smaller rooms. Fake walls always help if you need to visualize.


 I didn't think of this! Great idea

	Post automatically merged: Jun 10, 2020



ceribells said:


> That's really odd about the dimensions of Harv's house though. I can't figure out any reason to do that, other than more room for decorating for photos? But why not let us have more room to decorate our actual house then?


 Exactly - it is bizarre they would choose to do this!


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 10, 2020)

Honestly yeah. It's so odd that the Harvey's Island house is the NL house size, and yet they went with this new weird 6x10 dimension for our own island homes. Maybe it's hidden behind an update or something but I literally don't get it.


----------

